# US Carries Out Air Strike Against Iranian Backed Militia In Syria



## skews13 (Feb 25, 2021)

The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.

While the strike could be the first retaliatory moves by the United States following last week's attacks, the move appeared to be limited in scope, potentially lowering the risk of escalation.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2021-02-25/exclusive-us-carries-out-airstrike-against-iranian-backed-militia-target-in-syria-officials


----------



## surada (Feb 25, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.
> 
> While the strike could be the first retaliatory moves by the United States following last week's attacks, the move appeared to be limited in scope, potentially lowering the risk of escalation.
> 
> ...



Excerpt:

It was not immediately clear what damage was caused and if there were any casualties from the U.S. strike.

Retaliatory U.S. military strikes have occurred a number of times in the past few years.

The rocket attacks on U.S. positions in Iraq were carried out as Washington and Tehran are looking for a way to return to the 2015 nuclear deal abandoned by former U.S. President Donald Trump.

In the Feb. 15 attack, rockets hit the U.S. military base housed at Erbil International Airport in the Kurdish-run region killing one non-American contractor and injuring a number of American contractors and a U.S. service member. Another salvo struck a base hosting U.S. forces north of Baghdad days later hurting at least one contractor.

Rockets hit Baghdad’s Green Zone on Monday which houses the U.S. embassy and other diplomatic missions.

Earlier this week, the Kataib Hezbollah group, one of the main Iran-aligned Iraqi militia group, denied any role in recent rocket attacks against U.S. targets in Iraq.

Some Western and Iraqi officials say the attacks, often claimed by little-known groups, are being carried out by militants with links to Kataib Hezbollah as a way for Iranian allies to harass U.S. forces without being held accountable.

Since late 2019, the United States carried out high-profile strikes against the Kataib Hezbollah militia group in Iraq and Syria in response to sometimes deadly rocket attacks against U.S.-led forces.

Under the Trump administration, the escalator back-and-forth stoked tensions, culminating in the U.S. killing of Iranian military leader Qassem Soleimani and a retaliatory Iranian ballistic missile attack against U.S. forces in Iraq last year.

(Reporting by Idrees Ali and Phil Stewart; Editing by Leslie Adler and Grant McCool)
*Copyright 2021 Thomson Reuters*.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 25, 2021)

Trump - Defeats ISIS

Biden - Helped create ISIS

Trump -  Drops a hellfire missile right into the lap of the most prolific Iranian murderer of American soldiers in Iraq.

Biden - Bombs some peon proxies in Syria 

Trump - Making Peace Deals

Biden - Approving Air Strikes (barely even a month in)


----------



## JGalt (Feb 25, 2021)

> As we await details on the strike on Iran-backed militias in Syria, here's what Biden said last year about the strike on Soleimani in Iraq.
> 
> "Hugely escalatory move." https://t.co/QSlpdlouWT
> 
> ...


----------



## skews13 (Feb 25, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> .
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...



Trump didn't defeat anything. Obama defeated ISIS.

George Bush created ISIS.

Biden struck the militia group that killed a contractor, and injured a US service member. And did it in a week.

Trump backed out of a peace deal that was working just fine, but Biden will fix it, along with the toatal disaster of the Trump crimes in the middle east, including his collusuion in the killing of an American journalist by the Saudis.

Biden talked personally with the King today. Stay tuned.


----------



## surada (Feb 25, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> 
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...



ISIS was created in 2004 in Iraq.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 25, 2021)

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Trump - Defeats ISIS
> ...


Trump dropped the MOAB and ISIS went into hiding.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 25, 2021)

The wars drag on no matter who's in charge.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 25, 2021)

America once again has a president who protects America instead of protecting his wallet.

Thank you President Joseph Biden! (God's choice)


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 25, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> The wars drag on no matter who's in charge.


Yes, we know that Republicans are no longer interested in protecting our overseas troops from attacks. But now we have a strong president, so suck it.


----------



## TW2020 (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank you trump! You saved America


----------



## Thoth001 (Feb 26, 2021)

There is a reason the Neocons and Rhinos wanted the 47 year parasite Biden in:

*Wes Clark and the neocon dream
In 2007, the retired General described a necon "policy coup" aimed at toppling the governments of 7 countries*

In October, 2007, Gen. Wesley Clark gave a speech to the Commonwealth Club in San Francisco (seven-minute excerpt in the video below) in which he denounced what he called "a policy coup" engineered by neocons in the wake of 9/11. After recounting how a Pentagon source had told him weeks after 9/11 of the Pentagon's plan to attack Iraq notwithstanding its non-involvement in 9/11, this is how Clark described the aspirations of the "coup" being plotted by Dick Cheney, Don Rumsfeld, Paul Wolfowitz and what he called "a half dozen other collaborators from the Project for the New American Century":









						Wes Clark and the neocon dream
					

In 2007, the retired General described a necon "policy coup" aimed at toppling the governments of 7 countries




					www.salon.com
				




*The Project for the New American Century: Syria next to Pay the Price?*

Before his next appearance on Fox, Kristol could do worse than peruse Professor Hamoud Salhi’s address, presented at the Center for Contemporary Conflict, of the (U.S.) Naval Postgraduate School in June 2004. It is entitled “Syria’s Threat to America’s National Interest”. It is arguably even more pertinent now – and another reminder of how long Syria has been in U.S. sights.

He opens:

Syria’s threat to America’s national interest in the Middle East can only be understood in the context of U.S. plans to reconfigure the Middle East. Knowing now that the motive for invading Iraq was strategic, taking over Syria would give the United States further strategic depth in the region … tipping the balance of power (even more) in favor of the United States regional allies, Israel and Turkey.





__





						The Project for the New American Century: Syria next to Pay the Price? | Dissident Voice
					

“In every age it has been the tyrant, the oppressor and the exploiter, who has wrapped himself in the cloak of patriotism, or religion, or both to deceive and overawe the people.”’ — Eugene Debs, 1855-1926, speech Canton, Ohio, June 16, 1918 The Project for the New American Century (PNAC)...



					dissidentvoice.org


----------



## Thoth001 (Feb 26, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The wars drag on no matter who's in charge.
> ...



War monger!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 26, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> But now we have a strong president, so suck it.



You cannot be serious?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 26, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> 
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...



Deep State needs America permanently involved in a shooting war


----------



## Mindful (Feb 26, 2021)

Accurate prediction?


----------



## harmonica (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.
> 
> While the strike could be the first retaliatory moves by the United States following last week's attacks, the move appeared to be limited in scope, potentially lowering the risk of escalation.
> 
> ...


..the Dems love unjustified wars where our citizens DIE


----------



## harmonica (Feb 26, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> America once again has a president who protects America instead of protecting his wallet.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden! (God's choice)


now THAT is funny
hahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Votto (Feb 26, 2021)

Joe Biden Syria Airstrike Prompts Hypocrisy Accusations (msn.com) 

Biden has not been President for 2 months and already at war with Syria.


_*Progressive Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar, for example, quoted a 2017 tweet from Psaki posted after Trump ordered strikes on a Syrian airbase following a chemical weapons attack against rebel forces.*_
*
"Also what is the legal authority for strikes?" Psaki then wrote. "Assad is a brutal dictator. But Syria is a sovereign country." Omar quoted the tweet Thursday and wrote alongside it: "Great question."

In 2018, Trump ordered further strikes against Syrian chemical weapons infrastructure after another attack on civilian targets by President Bashar al-Assad's forces. Then, Harris expressed concern at the legal basis for such action.

"I strongly support our men and women in uniform and believe we must hold Assad accountable for his unconscionable use of chemical weapons," Harris wrote on Twitter.
*
_*"But I am deeply concerned about the legal rationale of last night's strikes...The president needs to lay out a comprehensive strategy in Syria in consultation with Congress—and he needs to do it now."*_

But we all know how hypocritical the Left is, and we are all accustomed to how the press tunes it out is well.

It's just a return to normal really.


----------



## surada (Feb 26, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Nonsense.. He bombed an empty airfield. They were back in business within a couple of days. Trump lives in an alternate universe.


----------



## surada (Feb 26, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> There is a reason the Neocons and Rhinos wanted the 47 year parasite Biden in:
> 
> *Wes Clark and the neocon dream
> In 2007, the retired General described a necon "policy coup" aimed at toppling the governments of 7 countries*
> ...



The PNAC came right out of Israel's Clean Break Strategy.. Look at the dual citizen signatories on the 1998 letter to Clinton.


----------



## forkup (Feb 26, 2021)

Votto said:


> Joe Biden Syria Airstrike Prompts Hypocrisy Accusations (msn.com)
> 
> Biden has not been President for 2 months and already at war with Syria.
> 
> ...


Uhm, in case you haven't noticed Omar is opposing the strike as a Democrat, not just a Democrat but in the right wings mind one step removed from a terrorist. So before you start shouting "hypocrits" you would be well advised to realise that Omar is showing more daylight between her and Biden than almost any of you showed when it came to Trump, and the irony of you pointing out the opposition to airstrikes of someone who's been demonised by the right in order to try to make a case that the left are hypocritical.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

surada said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.
> ...


Trump had zero wars and created much peace with Israel and 3 Arab nations 
 Killing that General was payback 
Also with Russia : they both eliminated Isis


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Israel is upgrading their secret nuclear reactor at Dimona


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Trump dropped the MOAB and ISIS went into hiding.



Actually, Iran beat ISIS. 

Now the Zionists are terrified the Iranians are right up against their border.


----------



## surada (Feb 26, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Those idiots should invest in nuclear desalination.. Its a twofer... You get excellent water and cheap electricity as a bonus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Trump had zero wars and created much peace with Israel and 3 Arab nations
> Killing that General was payback
> Also with Russia : they both eliminated Isis



Um. Wow.  

TRump didn't pull out of Afghanistan or Iraq.  We're still there.  

He helped the Saudis escalate a war against Yemen.  

And peace treaties between the Zionist Entity and Corrupt Emirates they were never at war with... just not that big of a deal.  

It's NOT like the Camp David Accord, which actually did change the balance of power in the Middle East.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Well , yes, but Iran is a serious threat and they  better upgrade


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump had zero wars and created much peace with Israel and 3 Arab nations
> ...


Peace deals with 3-4 nations is a monumental accomplishment!!
Zionist entity ?? What are you a Nazi or leftist clown


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

Trump was a man of peace !!


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

Joe Schmuck from Chicago ??
You live in one of the most dangerous and corrupt cities on earth you leftist thug


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 26, 2021)

According to the OP Biden is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't react to attacks on US troop in Iraq by Iranian backed militia.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 26, 2021)

surada said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Trump - Defeats ISIS
> ...


...because the US invaded Iraq, a move which Biden voted for in 2003.  He helped initiate ISIS, along with GW Bush.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 26, 2021)

*        The Biden Administration Is Taking Steps to Stay in Iraq Forever      *
*A recent UN briefing reveals expansive goals for the U.S. war effort.*








						The Biden Administration Is Taking Steps to Stay in Iraq Forever
					

A recent UN briefing reveals expansive goals for the U.S. war effort.




					www.defenseone.com


----------



## Mindful (Feb 26, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > America once again has a president who protects America instead of protecting his wallet.
> ...



If it weren’t so tragic.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 26, 2021)

Israel determines what the boobs (puppet/clowns) in the District of Criminals does in the ME-


----------



## surada (Feb 26, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



So did Trump.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> According to the OP Biden is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't react to attacks on US troop in Iraq by Iranian backed militia.



Racial Jungle Joe will do what all demleftist politicians do. Make his decision based on votes. He's a coward.
The world knows he's week and will take full advantage  of it. 
I'll enjoy the excuses on this board for his weakness.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Trump didn't defeat anything. Obama defeated ISIS.
> 
> George Bush created ISIS.


Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to those idiotic conclusions?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 26, 2021)

Ate dems calling on Joe to send Hunter to fight in Syria?


----------



## Baltimore Ken (Feb 26, 2021)

Have a go, Joe.


----------



## Obiwan (Feb 26, 2021)

Votto said:


> Joe Biden Syria Airstrike Prompts Hypocrisy Accusations (msn.com)
> 
> Biden has not been President for 2 months and already at war with Syria.
> 
> ...


Since the Democrats consider all of the Trump supporters to be terrorists (and are trying to get them out of the military), I would like to take this opportunity to encourage the Democrats to hurry down to the recruiter's office and sign up....

If things go south and we end up in a war with Iran, your Fucktard needs YOU!!!!! 

Hopefully, JoeB wil get on board too, and be there to heroically hand out toilet paper when you get shipped off to war and shit yourselves!!!!!


----------



## Meathead (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Trump - Defeats ISIS
> ...


Very originally unoriginal, I'll give you that.

Dumb/Dumb/Dumb


----------



## Meathead (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.
> 
> While the strike could be the first retaliatory moves by the United States following last week's attacks, the move appeared to be limited in scope, potentially lowering the risk of escalation.
> 
> ...


I remember when the Democrats were the party of the working man and peace and the GOP was the party of the elites and war.

As the great Bob Dylan once sang, "The times they are a-changing".


----------



## GLASNOST (Feb 26, 2021)

The Al Quadi boys are overdue for another trip over the east coast of the United Snakes. Maybe the virus has made chartering flights more difficult these days.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 26, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> The Al Quadi boys are overdue for another trip over the east coast of the United Snakes. Maybe the virus has made chartering flights more difficult these days.



No problem. They'll just walk across the southern border now.


----------



## McRib (Feb 26, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> 
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...



Thank you for your bit of alternative history, but this should be in the political satire forum, not breaking news.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 26, 2021)

The hypocrisy never ends...

Here is some of his criticism against Trump...






Here is Jen Psaki's...







*Biden and Jen Paski are accused of hypocrisy after old tweets slamming Trump's Middle East air strikes resurface following Syria bombing raid that 'killed 22'*

26 February 2021
"The US dropped seven 500-pound precision-guided bombs that reportedly killed 22 Iran-backed militants smuggling weapons at a border crossing with Iraq"









						Biden and Psaki underfire for past tweets slamming Trump's airstrikes
					

The US last night dropped seven 500-pound precision-guided bombs on targets at a border crossing with Iraq where Iran-backed militia were smuggling weapons.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Just like War Happy Obammy.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 26, 2021)

When Trump did this he was cleaning up Obama's JV terrorist team...why is Joe doing it?...especially since Trump laid the groundwork for peace in the middle east...Joe fucked that up yesterday....why?....


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> When Trump did this he was cleaning up Obama's JV terrorist team...why is Joe doing it?...especially since Trump laid the groundwork for peace in the middle east...Joe fucked that up yesterday....why?....




KamalaToe said he could sniff her hair if he bombed Syria.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 26, 2021)

Joe is a hypocritical blowhard, always has been and always will be.  Lotsa pols are, particularly the Lefties.  No matter what Trump did, they were going to bitch about it.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 26, 2021)

It is illegal for the US to do anything in Syria, a sovereign nation with full UN rights the US is required to uphold by US and international law/


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2021)

Let’s just gloss over the fact Biden criticized Trump for doing the same thing. I’m not criticizing or trashing Biden over the strike just pointing out  the hypocrisy.


----------



## GLASNOST (Feb 26, 2021)

JGalt said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > The Al Quadi boys are overdue for another trip over the east coast of the United Snakes. Maybe the virus has made chartering flights more difficult these days.
> ...


Hmmmm, maybe you're right.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

Bastards could barely wait a month to start a new war.









						Biden Orders Strikes on Infrastructure Used by Iran-Backed Militias
					

Biden ordered his first military airstrikes on Thursday, targeting "multiple facilities" used by Iranian-backed militia groups in Syria.




					www.breitbart.com
				





President Joe Biden ordered his first military airstrikes on Thursday, targeting “multiple facilities” used by by Iranian-backed militia groups in eastern Syria, according to the Pentagon.

The strikes were in response to recent attacks against American and U.S.-led Coalition personnel in Iraq and to “ongoing threats” to those personnel, Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby said in a statement Thursday evening.

“At President Biden’s direction, U.S. military forces earlier this evening conducted airstrikes against infrastructure utilized by Iranian-backed militant groups in eastern Syria,” Kirby said, adding:



> These strikes were authorized in response to recent attacks against American and Coalition personnel in Iraq, and to ongoing threats to those personnel. Specifically, the strikes destroyed multiple facilities located at a border control point used by a number of Iranian-backed militant groups, including Kait’ib Hezbollah (KH) and Kait’ib Sayyid al-Shuhada (KSS).


Kirby said the “proportionate military response” was conducted together with diplomatic measures, including consultation with Coalition partners.

“The operation sends an unambiguous message: President Biden will act to protect American and Coalition personnel. At the same time, we have acted in a deliberate manner that aims to de-escalate the overall situation in both eastern Syria and Iraq,” Kirby said.

He characterized the airstrikes a “defensive precision strike.”

It is not yet clear if there were any casualties associated with the airstrikes. According to the _Washington Post_, the strike “was believed to have killed up to a handful of people.”


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> It is illegal for the US to do anything in Syria, a sovereign nation with full UN rights the US is required to uphold by US and international law/




Tiberious Xiden will just issue the required executive orders.


----------



## Obiwan (Feb 26, 2021)

Has the dementia-riddled fucktard dropped the sanctions against Iran and sent them pallets of cash to enable them to respond to the attack and finish developing their nukes yet????


----------



## Oddball (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.
> 
> While the strike could be the first retaliatory moves by the United States following last week's attacks, the move appeared to be limited in scope, potentially lowering the risk of escalation.
> 
> ...


Bet that made you cream your jeans, didn't it?


----------



## Camp (Feb 26, 2021)

How should US Forces respond when attacked by Iranian militia forces in Syria?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The United States on Thursday carried out an airstrike in Syria against a structure belonging to what it said were Iran-backed militia, two officials told Reuters, an apparent response to rocket attacks against US targets in Iraq.
> 
> While the strike could be the first retaliatory moves by the United States following last week's attacks, the move appeared to be limited in scope, potentially lowering the risk of escalation.
> 
> ...


  Nice spin there dude, I see you dutifully repeat the media misinformation.
You win an extra gold star for staying in line.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The hypocrisy never ends...
> 
> Here is some of his criticism against Trump...
> 
> ...


Trump was in a verbal war with Iran and just walked away from an agreement without any negotiations, which only served to add fuel to the fire.  
Biden,  a diplomat, is attempting to establish a dialogue with Iran and wants to make his intention clear that he won't tolerate Iran's activities during that process.
It is not a black and white situation and should not be compared. 
Also, pragmatism is the name of the game in a President. He/she needs to do what is realistic in all circumstances. Doubling down always ferments negative impressions. Trump was a bully and it does not work in international relations, except to make matters worse.


----------



## jillian (Feb 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Bastards could barely wait a month to start a new war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s so funny from the commie pro Russia party. He wouldn’t ha r had to do that If Donald didn’t kiss their butts


----------



## jillian (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The hypocrisy never ends...
> 
> Here is some of his criticism against Trump...
> 
> ...


Not our fault Donald and his white supremavist grifters left a mess to be cleaned up


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 26, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump had zero wars and created much peace with Israel and 3 Arab nations
> ...


*It's NOT like the Camp David Accord, which actually did change the balance of power in the Middle East.*

It actually allowed Israel to advance technologically.
It also gave a lot of West Bank Jordanians employment in Israel while they're locked out of Jordan, Syria, Lebanon and Egypt.

Interesting thought...
Jordan, Syria, Lebanon and Egypt don't allow West Bank Jordanians or Gazans in but Israel allows WBJs and the US allows anyone.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > The hypocrisy never ends...
> ...




what mess?? there wasnt any fight going on,,,


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 26, 2021)

I believe that was when Trump ordered an air strike, then called them off mid-air.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > The hypocrisy never ends...
> ...


Since when by constitutional law did it become, "our mess to be cleaned up"? 

You and yours should be over there on the front lines since you think you have a responsibility of some kind to rule the world.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Bastards could barely wait a month to start a new war.
> ...


Go take your meds, you fucking psychotic warmonger whore.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 26, 2021)

Did he hit a wedding party like Obabble did?


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 26, 2021)

Who made the air strike decision? Biden's not in charge!


----------



## Camp (Feb 26, 2021)

Trump Republicans approve of domestic terror on our Capitol and foreign terrorist attacks on our foreign facilities, even when Americans are killed or harmed.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 26, 2021)

Foreign affairs will be hilarious under the dementia riddled fool.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 26, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> 
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...


Biden was out in the ME building the ISIS caliphate that was born in Syria, wow, what a scholar of shit you be.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 26, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


no


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Bastards could barely wait a month to start a new war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not new...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 26, 2021)

Trump was too big of a coward to do any drone strikes like Biden has.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Feb 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > The hypocrisy never ends...
> ...




What color are you Jildo?


----------



## AMart (Feb 26, 2021)

Biden is a racist Islamaphobe.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 26, 2021)

Camp said:


> Trump Republicans approve of domestic terror on our Capitol and foreign terrorist attacks on our foreign facilities, even when Americans are killed or harmed.


I doubt Hillary is a Trump Republican.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 26, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Thanks for exposing the fact that you don't keep up with current events.
Lebanon is occupied by Syria.
Egypt pays Israel to keep the Gazans out of Egypt
Jordan pays Israel to keep WBJs out of Jordan.

WBJs work in Israel; who do you think does most of the construction of the cities popping up out of nowhere.


----------



## miketx (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't think for a minute the democrats and the fake news aren't doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Bastards could barely wait a month to start a new war.
> ...



This is your press secretary, Natasha.  You can't see it in the picture, but the guy she's fondling is one of Putin's goons.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


>


Biden was correct, of course. Trump's erratic, compulsive actions were the last thing the U.S. needed from a Commander-in-Chief, and no president should ever order a military strike without understanding the consequences.

Biden never suggested that, a president who _understands_ the consequences is prohibited from ordering such an action.

Not surprisingly, Russia is upset by the U.S.'s successful bombing of Iranian-backed fighters and three truckloads of weapons in retaliation for a rocket attack in Iraq earlier this month that killed a civilian contractor and wounded a U.S. service member and other coalition troops.

*Russia says U.S. gave only a few minutes’ warning before strike in Syria*​​U.S. officials believe the attack killed a number of alleged Iranian-linked fighters, signaling the administration’s intent to use targeted military action to push back against violence tied to Tehran.​​The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported Friday that 22 Iranian-backed fighters were killed when the strike at 1 a.m. local time Friday (6 p.m. Thursday in Washington) hit three truckloads of weapons crossing a border point from Iraq to Syria. It added that the death toll could rise​


			Russia says U.S. gave only a few minutes’ warning before strike in Syria
		

​Trump's retreat from Syria was approved of by Putin:
​*Putin praises Trump's decision to withdraw US troops from Syria, *​*while allies condemn decision*​​Russian President Vladimir Putin on Thursday praised President Trump’s surprise decision to pull out of Syria, even as the United States’ closest allies criticized the move and said they will remain in the war-ridden country due to the Islamic State’s threat.​​“If the USA made that decision, then it’s the right one,” Putin said during the annual press conference on Thursday. He noted that the presence of American troops in Syria was “illegal” because the Assad government never agreed to it.​​“Donald is right, I agree with him,” the Russian leader added...​









						Putin praises Trump's decision to withdraw US troops from Syria, while allies condemn decision
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin on Thursday praised President Trump’s surprise decision to pull out of Syria, even as the United States’ closest allies criticized the move and said they will remain in the war-ridden country due to the Islamic State’s threat.




					www.foxnews.com
				



​*Mattis Resigns Following Trump's Syria Withdrawal Order*​








						Mattis Resigns Following Trump's Syria Withdrawal Order
					

Defense Secretary Jim Mattis resigned Thursday, saying he'll stay until the end of February.




					www.military.com
				



​Don't expect Putin to be able to manipulate President Biden as he had the former guy. 

Don't expect to see _his_ Secretary of Defense or others in the chain of command resign in protest.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 26, 2021)

Camp said:


> How should US Forces respond when attacked by Iranian militia forces in Syria?


Perhaps Barry should not have committed a U.N.-defined international WAR CRIME (invading another nation without thatnation's government's or leaders' request or approval to do so. 

I would like to think if someone invaded the US we would shoot back. 

That being said, no action would be taken as a sign of FURTHER weakness by Biden.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm sure our Biden run guberment is already buying oil from the middle east...we will see American blood spilled in the sand again...and that blood will be on every dumbass lib here....


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm sure our Biden run guberment is already buying oil from the middle east...we will see American blood spilled in the sand again...and that blood will be on every dumbass lib here....



Of course, with the usual "10% for the big guy" requirement.


----------



## bendog (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The hypocrisy never ends...
> 
> Here is some of his criticism against Trump...
> 
> ...


Call him a neocon if you like but the Trump comparison doesn't fit.  Iran mortared US guys in Iraq (killing one) to pressure Biden to do something about the Sanctions that Trump reimposed to blow up (-: the nuclear deal.  Biden intentionally targeted the same milita who attacked US guys, but chose a site not in either Iraq or Iran to retaliate but without escalating it further.


----------



## struth (Feb 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Trump was too big of a coward to do any drone strikes like Biden has.


Maybe he just didn't want to continue the legacy of human rights abuses by the Obama Admin.....seems Biden however is heading right back to it....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 26, 2021)

Good gawd, Putin will beat Slow Joe like he owns him


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 26, 2021)

struth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was too big of a coward to do any drone strikes like Biden has.
> ...


That was sarcasm but i know you want to make Trump out be different yet he wasn't and nothing changed when he was president.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The hypocrisy never ends...
> 
> Here is some of his criticism against Trump...
> 
> ...



Joe Biden's latest war for oil.  He has supported every military action this country has undertaken since Vietnam.

Joe Biden is a warmonger.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Joe Biden is a warmonger.  He barely waited a month to start the killing.


----------



## Camp (Feb 26, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > How should US Forces respond when attacked by Iranian militia forces in Syria?
> ...


*  Biden made the right move and response.*


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > The hypocrisy never ends...
> ...





> As President, I will use military power responsibly and as a last resort. We will not go back to forever wars in the Middle East. #DemDebate
> — Joe Biden (@JoeBiden) February 8, 2020


There is arguably less of a reason today to attack Syria than there was during the Trump administration. Peace is at its greatest level in the Middle East than it has been in decades, especially as it pertains to American interests. These airstrikes may or may not have been necessary, but they’re definitely less necessary than the ones President Trump ordered. Nonetheless, we’re not seeing the pushback from the Biden-friendly media who attacked Trump for similar actions.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 26, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, Putin will beat Slow Joe like he owns him



 It wouldn't even be a match.  Senile joe can't even put a sentence together correctly.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 26, 2021)

Camp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Biden has NEVER made a right call on anything regareding Foreign Policy. The Democrats know Biden is so fementia-ravaged they want to take away the 'nuclear button' form him - Biden didn't make this call himself.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

Camp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



By the way, about 4,000 of us died from Covid while Biden was bombing Syrians.  Biden has NO PLAN.


----------



## bendog (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Jim H - VA USA said:
> ...


Biden didn't attack "syria."  He ordered a retaliation against an Iranian milita that just killed an American and wounded others, four I think.  They could be in Africa for all that it matters.  They can't be in Iraq or Iran for obvious reasons.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, Putin will beat Slow Joe like he owns him



Putin does own Biden.  Has owned him for many years.  Putin and Xi have 50/50 custody of the mental child sitting in the White House.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 26, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Good gawd, Putin will beat Slow Joe like he owns him
> ...



Now now Slow Joe's been playing battleship to prepare


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The hypocrisy never ends...
> 
> Here is some of his criticism against Trump...
> 
> ...


And now Trump will praise Biden for his actions..


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 26, 2021)

bendog said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


>Biden didn't attack "syria."

Bombing Syrian soil is not attacking it, eh? Not a breach of their sovereignty? What you are arguing would only be true if they asked for US assistance. If we launched airstrikes on their sovereign soil, we attacked their country.

USA today says...

*US bombs Syria facilities used by Iran-backed militia; first airstrikes under Biden*








						US bombs Syria facilities used by Iran-backed militia; first airstrikes under Biden
					

U.S. airstrikes targeted "Shia militants that conducted the strikes," referring to a Feb. 15 rocket attack in Iraq that killed one civilian contractor and wounded a U.S. service member.



					www.usatoday.com
				




I will not be further participating in your silly nitpicking about choice of wording. 

Enjoy your hypocrisy. You have plenty of good company.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> There is arguably less of a reason today to attack Syria than there was during the Trump administration



It was a retaliatory strike on an Iranian backed militia that attacked the oil capital of the Kurdish Zone and killed an American.  If Syria allows these typed of attacks on our allies and our people or are unwilling to take care of the problem, we damn sure reserve the right to take care of the threat ourselves.  Erbil is the line in the sand.


----------



## bendog (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Jim H - VA USA said:
> ...


whatever.  have a nice day


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Bombing Syrian soil is not attacking it, eh? Not a breach of their sovereignty?



Like when Obama order the incursion into Pakistan to kill Binny Boyo!  If the sovereign can't take care of the threat to our allies, our people and our interests, we reserved the right to take care of it for them.


----------



## AMart (Feb 26, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Foreign affairs will be hilarious under the *dementia riddled fool.*


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh Grandma, it's not a war.  We're just not going to let Syria allow Iran to use it's soil to attack our allies, our people or our interest in the region.  Do you back the Iranian/Syrian assault on Erbil, the oil Capital of the Kurdish Zone in Iraq, that killed a US citizen?  Do you somehow think the USA doesn't have the right or responsibility to respond to Syrian aggression?

Why do you support Syrian aggression against the USA?


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Oh Grandma, it's not a war.  We're just not going to let Syria allow Iran to use it's soil to attack our allies, our people or our interest in the region.  Do you back the Iranian/Syrian assault on Erbil, the oil Capital of the Kurdish Zone in Iraq, that killed a US citizen?  Do you somehow think the USA doesn't have the right or responsibility to respond to Syrian aggression?
> 
> Why do you support Syrian aggression against the USA?



Is that how you justify another Democrat war for oil?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 26, 2021)

Camp said:


> How should US Forces respond when attacked by Iranian militia forces in Syria?


Like they just did. 

BUT

We need to GTFO of the damn middle east. 

What Biden did is the status QUO for all presidents including Trump. 
As a nation we should ALL demand they stop this nonsense.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Bastards could barely wait a month to start a new war.
> ...


Really? Invoking Trump?

Get your fucking brain checked.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Grandma, it's not a war.  We're just not going to let Syria allow Iran to use it's soil to attack our allies, our people or our interest in the region.  Do you back the Iranian/Syrian assault on Erbil, the oil Capital of the Kurdish Zone in Iraq, that killed a US citizen?  Do you somehow think the USA doesn't have the right or responsibility to respond to Syrian aggression?
> ...



Just confirming you don't support America, or America protecting our people and our allies against aggression coming from the Syrian side of the Border, because well, Democrats!

What a piece of work you are.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


We shouldn't be there for them to attack. Bidens hand is forced by the current situation. We need to change that situation. 
Trump tried to draw down troops but met stiff opposition. Biden too should try.


----------



## ClaireH (Feb 26, 2021)

Camp said:


> How should US Forces respond when attacked by Iranian militia forces in Syria?


This is the exact reason why I blame the lame Stream media for intentionally trying to incite a war -they are well versed on using shock and awe headline tactics and requires reading more sources to learn this was considered a a defensive posture. The media is playing it out to gain traction for their breaking story that the US initiated it without any prior attack -which wasn’t the case. It takes looking beyond what is superficially presented by the press that’s inclined to war monger to learn the truth.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 26, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> America once again has a president who protects America instead of protecting his wallet.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden! (God's choice)


if trump did this you would be saying what an ass he is....


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 26, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > Bombing Syrian soil is not attacking it, eh? Not a breach of their sovereignty?
> ...


I never claimed that Biden's attack on Syria was not justified; I don't know. 

I'm just pointing out that Leftists are hypocrites again.

You took my post out of context, which was not implying if it was good or bad, it was explaining to BenDog that Biden attacked Syria, because he said we did not.

I fully support the US military using force, when necessary, against adversaries in order to protect and defend American troops and interests.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



Okay I have no problem with saying that we shouldn't be there too, imo, but we are there and until that situation changes we have an obligation to protect our own.  We're going to be there, in a bipartisan way, until the they runs out of cheap oil.









						"Ancient History": U.S. Conduct in the Middle East Since World War II and the Folly of Intervention
					






					www.cato.org


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 26, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> 
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...


If he had not retaliated, you would have been raising he'll. Why should anyone listen to you?


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 26, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Trump didn't defeat anything. Obama defeated ISIS.


LMAO! Obama allowed ISIS to grow unabated, grossly underestimating them. Don't you remember his asinine dismissive statement that they were the J.V. of terrorist groups? Obama was a clueless dolt.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 26, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> LMAO! Obama allowed ISIS to grow unabated, grossly underestimating them.



ISIS was mostly the remnants of the defeated Iraqi Sunni's and Arab mercenaries regrouping from their ouster from Iraq in the Iraq Civil war.

Guess where ISIS was when Obama finally started bombing the shit out of them.  They had just started probing attacks on the outskirts of Erbil, the real line in the Iraq sand.


----------



## struth (Feb 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Sure it did...he ended Obama and Biden's needless wars across the Middle East


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

Biden is a rotting corpse


----------



## asaratis (Feb 26, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


You're delusional.  Trump damn near destroyed ISIS.  That was one of his many accomplishments.

Apparently, you do not follow the news at all.  Either that are you do not understand English.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 26, 2021)

Votto said:


> Joe Biden Syria Airstrike Prompts Hypocrisy Accusations (msn.com)
> 
> Biden has not been President for 2 months and already at war with Syria.
> 
> ...


They were willing to say anything if Trump had anything to do with it. Assad could use chemical weapons, but as soon as Trump butted in, the left went stupid just like Pelosi when she actually had a problem with Trump referring to MS-13 as animals.

So what does this say about the left ? They are mentally sick human beings that's what it says, because they'll side with some of the most heinous human beings ever in their attempt to justify their hatred for an American who hasn't done any of the things that they are accusing him of.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 26, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Or either these people alledgedly have ties to these various groups. Who knows anymore ? The Trojan horse has arrived in America. Beware American's, beware these days.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Bryan Luhning (Feb 26, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Trump - Defeats ISIS
> 
> Biden - Helped create ISIS
> 
> ...


This was required to thank those in the military industrial complex for their support in getting a puppet president.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Peace deals with 3-4 nations is a monumental accomplishment!!
> Zionist entity ?? What are you a Nazi or leftist clown



I'm somebody who realizes that claiming you have a right to someone else's land because a magic fairy in the sky said so is kind of stupid  

No, these peace deals weren't an accomplishment, because the nations involved were never engaged in hostilities with the Zionist Entity to start with.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 26, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Peace deals with 3-4 nations is a monumental accomplishment!!
> Zionist entity ?? What are you a Nazi or leftist clown



Yes, he is. Joey is a living caricature of the worst of all leftists...but he's real.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 26, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Peace deals with 3-4 nations is a monumental accomplishment!!
> ...


Ok I see ?? You’re just a Nazi piece of human filth


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Ok I see ?? You’re just a Nazi piece of human filth



Not at all. I just don't think the Nazis murdering Jews in the 1940's is a good reason for Jews to murder Palestinians on the American Dime today. 



And the Germans killed the Jews
And the Jews killed the Arabs
And the Arabs killed the hostages
And that is the news
Is it any wonder
That the monkey's confused?

_- Roger Waters, Amused to Death _


----------



## asaratis (Feb 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


This is true.  However, it also translates to their being delusional.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Hunter was asked to serve on the Board of ISIS refineries


----------



## HaShev (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Tillerson and Matthis should get the credit.









						Did Trump Really Beat ISIS?
					

“We’re gonna beat ISIS very, very quickly, folks. It’s gonna be fast. I have a great plan. It’s going to be great. They ask, ‘What is it?’ Well, I’d rather not say.”




					www.heritage.org
				





*ISIS 2018*

President Trump deserves credit for hastening the downfall of their Caliphate. However, the war is not over. The threat has mutated and will continue to mutate. ISIS 2018 will launch an insurgency in its former territory. While the loss of the “Caliphate” damages the ISIS brand, it maintains sufficient cachet to inspire attacks abroad. ISIS also has options for alternative safe havens that could allow it to recover. Even outside physical domains, ISIS has access to electronic spaces where it can continue recruitment efforts.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


The article outlines the shift in policy regarding the battle against ISIS from when Obama was the CIC of the US military.  Obama dictated how hard and how fast our military would fight and destroy ISIS.  It was the same as LBJ's approach to the Vietnam war...tie the military to ridiculous terms of engagement and politically driven actions. Don't forget that Obama has always been a Muslim-loving piece of shit!

Trump turned the handling of the ISIS engagements over to the military experts, the Generals in the battle arena.  He allowed them to make decisions regarding how and when to fight.  It was Trump's policies that caused the defeat of ISIS to come to fruition.

The fact that ISIS still exists in small pockets was inevitable.  It is also inevitable that ISIS will regain strength under the asinine permissiveness of Joe Biden and the Biden Crime Family.  Even their misnamed "COVID RELIEF" bill gives money to enemies of the US...enemies that will funnel money to ISIS and other terrorist organizations.

Biden/Harris and the Democrat Party do not care about the American people.  They look only for praise from the globalists.

To hell with the Democrat/socialist/Marxist/communist party!

Vote against ALL Democrat candidates in 2022!   ALL OF THEM!!!!


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Trump likes to brag. He claims he "got Syria's oil".


----------



## WTF19 (Feb 27, 2021)

xidens  big chance to get the communist fucks "allied" with AMERICA...or russia...they are all in the mix
you demonRATS are really stupid


----------



## WTF19 (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


wheres the link for that lie?


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Trump is a moron.. Syria has very little oil. They are a net importer.


*Fact Check: President Trump's Plans For Syrian Oil : NPR*
Oct 28, 2019 · President* Trump* is renewing his push for U.S. control of* Syrian oil.* But experts say there's not much* oil* there, and what there is belongs to the* Syrian* …
*Trump: 'We Have the Oil' in Syria, 'Maybe We Should Take ...*


			https://www.newsmax.com/politics/oil-troops
		

...
Jan 11, 2020 · President Donald* Trump,* rejecting critics saying he "capitulated" on his withdrawal of troops in* Syria,* levied a bold suggestion the U.S. might "take the* oil"* it is remaining there to "protect." "They said, 'He left troops in* Syria,*'"* Trump* told Fox News' "Ingraham Angle" on Friday night. "You know what I did? I left troops to take the oil.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

*Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*


			https://www.latimes.com/.../trump-syria-oil-problems
		

Nov 04, 2019 · *Trump* says he wants to keep* Syria’s oil.* Here’s the problem A convoy of U.S. armored vehicles patrols the northeastern* Syrian* town of …
*President Trump Is Obsessed With Stealing Syria’s Oil*


			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/10/president
		

...
Oct 25, 2019 · *TRUMP* on* Syria's oil:* "We've secured the* oil and*, therefore, a small number of US Troops will remain in the area. Where they have the oil. And we're going to be protecting it, and we'll be deciding...
*Trump Says U.S. Troops Stayed in Syria 'Because I Kept the ...*


			https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-us-troops
		

...
Jan 15, 2020 · *Trump* Says U.S. Troops Stayed In* Syria* 'Because I Kept The* Oil'* News Donald* Trump Syria* Iraq Iran At a Wisconsin rally on Tuesday, President Donald* Trump* lauded his decision to retain troops in...
*Donald Trump: US left troops in Syria 'only for the oil ...*


----------



## WTF19 (Feb 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Trump - Defeats ISIS
> ...


Trump defeated isis....... barrag-o hugged them, after all, they were not AMERICAN
Trump backed out of a peace deal that was a complete farce... but xiden will fuck that up, along with the total disaster of the xiden corruption with the commies.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



The Iranian Agreement was brilliant..

You are obsessed with your Communist lie. Don't you realize that Trump is dumb as a stump?


----------



## WTF19 (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


like i said, deflector, denier,  LIAR---wheres your link to back that lie up?
you came up with that pathetic bullshit instead?  typical retarded demonRAT
 might "take the* oil"--We Have the Oil' --- does not mean TRUMP has it....duh
TRUMP GREAT PRESIDENT...for AMERICA....xiden...communist bought, corrupted piece of shit*


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...



*Fact Check: President Trump's Plans For Syrian Oil : NPR*
Oct 28, 2019 · President* Trump* is renewing his push for U.S. control of* Syrian oil.* But experts say there's not much* oil* there, and what there is belongs to the* Syrian* …

*Trump: 'We Have the Oil' in Syria, 'Maybe We Should Take ...*


			https://www.newsmax.com/politics/oil-troops
		

...
Jan 11, 2020 · President Donald* Trump,* rejecting critics saying he "capitulated" on his withdrawal of troops in* Syria,* levied a bold suggestion the U.S. might "take the* oil"* it is remaining there to "protect." "They said, 'He left troops in* Syria,*'"* Trump* told Fox News' "Ingraham Angle" on Friday night. "You know what I did? I left troops to take the oil.


How many links do you need?


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

*Trump Administration Approves the “Stealing” of Syria’s Oil*


			https://www.globalresearch.ca/trump-administration
		

...
A secretive agreement has been struck between a US* oil* company, Delta Crescent Energy, and the so-called Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) in North Eastern* Syria* in order to develop and export the region’s oil. Months after US president Donald* Trump* contradicted officials by suggesting that US forces were there “ only for the oil ” and vowing that it would “ secure the oil ”, the …
*Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*


			https://www.latimes.com/.../trump-syria-oil-problems
		

Nov 04, 2019 · *Trump* says he wants to keep* Syria’s oil.* Here’s the problem A convoy of U.S. armored vehicles patrols the northeastern* Syrian* town of …
*President Trump Is Obsessed With Stealing Syria’s Oil*


			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/10/president
		

...
Oct 25, 2019 · *TRUMP* on* Syria's oil:* "We've secured the* oil and*, therefore, a small number of US Troops will remain in the area. Where they have the oil. And we're going to be protecting it, and we'll be deciding...
*Trump Says U.S. Troops Stayed in Syria 'Because I Kept the ...*


			https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-us-troops
		

...
Jan 15, 2020 · *Trump* Says U.S. Troops Stayed In* Syria* 'Because I Kept The* Oil'* News Donald* Trump Syria* Iraq Iran At a Wisconsin rally on Tuesday, President Donald* Trump* lauded his decision to retain troops in...
*Donald Trump: US left troops in Syria 'only for the oil ...*




1:01

Nov 13, 2019 · Donald* Trump* has insisted the US military presence in* Syria is* 'only for the* oil',* contradicting his officials who have maintained that the remaining forces ...


----------



## JGalt (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...



If Obama's Iran deal was so fucking brilliant, why were top Iranian military leaders like Soleimani engaged in murdering 600 American soldiers and maiming or wounding another 1,600 with improvised explosive devices, in Syria, Iran, and Iraq?

It took Trump to kill that son of a bitch, as well as other Iranian terrorist military leaders. Obama didn't do shit, except for sending some pallets of cash to Iran and sucking the ayatollah's dick, which is apparently something he's very good at.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...



Soleimani was the intermediate for Saudi peace talks with Iran over the Al Houthis, stupid. The cash belonged to Iran since 1979.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> *Trump Administration Approves the “Stealing” of Syria’s Oil*
> 
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/trump-administration
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. The reason President Trump left those American troops in Syria was to protect the oil. The same oil that was most likely part of the supply you use in whatever third-world shithole you live in.

Syria is not even a major oil producer on the international scale, and they account for a measly 385,000 barrels a day of crude, which is 0.5% of global production.

We were swimming in oil at that time, thanks to President Trump's energy policy and fracking. We were also for the first time in this country's history, a net exporter of oil and gas. Do you even know what that means? We were exporting more oil and gas than we were importing.

So WTF makes you think Trump was in Syria, so he could take their oil? Gawd, the stupidity must really hurt your head sometimes. Admit it: You're a chick, right? Maybe you should stick to cleaning and cooking, and let the men sort everything out for you, ok, sweetmeat?


----------



## JGalt (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



I don't give a flying fuck what Solemani was, he's worm food now.  Anyone engaged in murdering 600 American soldiers and maiming or wounding another 1,600 with improvised explosive devices, should end up the same way as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump Administration Approves the “Stealing” of Syria’s Oil*
> ...



Syria has always had a small production and terrible quality. That isn't news.

*Trump: 'We Have the Oil' in Syria, 'Maybe We Should Take ...*


			https://www.newsmax.com/politics/oil-troops
		

...
Jan 11, 2020 · President Donald* Trump,* rejecting critics saying he "capitulated" on his withdrawal of troops in* Syria,* levied a bold suggestion the U.S. might "take the* oil"* it is remaining there to "protect." "They said, 'He left troops in* Syria,*'"* Trump* told Fox News' "Ingraham Angle" on Friday night. "You know what I did? I left troops to take the oil.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

Syrian oil production peaked in 1995.


Syria Crude Oil: Production data is updated yearly, averaging *170.013 Barrel/Day* th from Dec 1960 to 2019, with 60 observations. The data reached an all-time high of *622.810 Barrel/Day* th in 1995 and a record low of *15.581 Barrel/Day* th in 2019.
*[Up-to-date Chart & Data] Syria Crude Oil: Production*




www.ceicdata.com/en/indicator/syria/crude-oil-production


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

*Syria Crude Oil: Production, 1960 – 2021 Data*




__





						Syria Crude Oil: Production, 1960 – 2022 | CEIC Data
					

Syria Crude Oil: Production was reported at 22.838 Barrel/Day th in Dec 2021. This records a decrease from the previous number of 23.000 Barrel/Day th for Dec 2020.




					www.ceicdata.com
				



Syria Crude Oil: Production was reported at* 15.581 Barrel/Day th* in Dec 2019. This records a decrease from the previous number of 16.000 Barrel/Day th for Dec 2018. Syria Crude Oil: Production data is updated yearly, averaging 170.013 Barrel/Day th from Dec 1960 to 2019, with 60 observations.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


If it has access to electronic spaces that hurt this country, then we need to have our security checked, because all borders should be protected, and not just the physical ones. If it is found that they have any help from inside this nation, then whoever is helping them needs to be arrested, tried for treason, and executed.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> Syrian oil production peaked in 1995.
> 
> 
> Syria Crude Oil: Production data is updated yearly, averaging *170.013 Barrel/Day* th from Dec 1960 to 2019, with 60 observations. The data reached an all-time high of *622.810 Barrel/Day* th in 1995 and a record low of *15.581 Barrel/Day* th in 2019.
> ...


Who are you that you study such things in the ways that you do, and then you attempt to set up a critical hypothesis slanted in one way, and/or you use these things against this country in the ways that you do ??? 

Who are you exactly ? Are you an enemy to this country from within, and therefore you are using these platforms to hurt America ????


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> There is a reason the Neocons and Rhinos wanted the 47 year parasite Biden in:
> 
> *Wes Clark and the neocon dream
> In 2007, the retired General described a necon "policy coup" aimed at toppling the governments of 7 countries*
> ...



Wesley Clark is a showboater.. 

Read Clean Break Strategy.. That's what the PNAC adapted.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> *Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/.../trump-syria-oil-problems
> ...


Secured the oil for who ??? Do you have information where Trump says that the oil will be secured for use in the United States as payment for the efforts in Syria or information on how the oil fields will be used to benefit the United States ???? Explain, and give direct links to Trump speaking in direct terms that are not interpreted in any other way.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> *Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/.../trump-syria-oil-problems
> ...


Perhaps you're confused.  President Trump helped US firms broker a deal for Syrian oil.  You clearly do not understand "Trumpspeak".  In saying "I kept the oil...", he meant "I kept the oil from being controlled by ISIS..."

From one of our own links:



			
				Newsweek said:
			
		

> (quoting President Trump)..."We have the oil, really secure. We'll see what happens with it."



He did not mean we had taken possession of it.

Afterwards, he helped secure a deal for American companies to improve the Syrian oilfields.








						Trump administration helped GOP donors get Syria oil deal - Responsible Statecraft
					

Trump's Syria envoy admitted to giving special treatment to the firm and that no other companies were involved.




					responsiblestatecraft.org
				




You remind me of a Christmas turkey...full of stuffing!


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Syrian oil production peaked in 1995.
> ...



I know the oil business and the Middle East. What platforms? Syria has NO oil to speak of. They are a net importer and what oil they do have is only fit for asphalt. Neither lying nor sentiment change the facts. I'm more  American than you are.. My family has been here 400 years and fought in every war.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*
> ...



God knows?



*Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*


			https://www.latimes.com/.../trump-syria-oil-problems
		


Nov 04, 2019 · President* Trump* has ordered U.S. forces to secure* oil* fields in northeastern* Syria* and has said the United States* will keep* the oil.
*'We're keeping the oil' in Syria, Trump says, but it's ...*


			https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/keeping-oil-syria
		

...

Oct 28, 2019 · After President Donald* Trump* said on Monday the U.S.* will* be "keeping the* oil"* in northeastern* Syria,* his administration is looking into the "specifics," according to a senior State Department official -- but it's prompted …


----------



## WTF19 (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...





surada said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


sorry retard...he was an murderer of AMERICANS...you are a retarded commie


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump says he wants to keep Syria's oil. Here's the ...*
> ...



Trump can't give US companies Syrian oil. It belongs to the Syrian people.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


He's not giving them the oil.  He's providing their ability to secure contracts with Syria to improve Syria's oil production facilities.  This translates to INCOME to the American companies from the Syrian government.  The Syrians still own the oil.


----------



## surada (Feb 27, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



No US companies are interested. Syria is too broke and the quality of the oil is crap.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 27, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



You can thank Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton for Syria being wrecked. They were doing just fine with their little civil war until those two shitheads decided to involve us in their personal business.

From the Huffington Post:

"This is the kind of compulsive misrepresentation that makes Clinton unfit to be President.  Clinton’s role in Syria has been to help instigate and prolong the Syrian bloodbath, not to bring it to a close."

Hillary Clinton and the Syrian Bloodbath


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Trump - Defeats ISIS
> ...


whstever you say paid shill for Langley,wrong as always asswipe,the only ones that committed crimes in the Mideast is Bush and your hero Obama who expanded the war that bush got started,trump was withdrawing the troops,too big you have never been interested in facts,miserable fail as always liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> There is a reason the Neocons and Rhinos wanted the 47 year parasite Biden in:
> 
> *Wes Clark and the neocon dream
> In 2007, the retired General described a necon "policy coup" aimed at toppling the governments of 7 countries*
> ...


          
The op as always,gets his ass handed to him on a platter and has shit all over his face after you took him to school. He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Israel determines what the boobs (puppet/clowns) in the District of Criminals does in the ME-


This little Truth you spoke hearts death angels feelings.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The hypocrisy never ends...
> 
> Here is some of his criticism against Trump...
> 
> ...


The hypocrisy of the op and the rest of the trump haters has indeed been exposed once again.well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Trump was too big of a coward to do any drone strikes like Biden has.


The only


easyt65 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > How should US Forces respond when attacked by Iranian militia forces in Syria?
> ...


         
Shill campo as always,gets his ass handed to him on a platter he also lies,it was not trump who committed domestic terror on our capitol,that was the dems and it was his two hero’s bush and Obama who committed terrorists acts on foreign facility’s and got americans killed


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2021)

struth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


You got everything right there in that sentence except for one word,you need to substitute Bushs name in there for Biden,Trump ended Obama and Bushs wars across the Middle East,that’s why shills like the op and the other trump hating trolls and the Rinos hate Trump and are buddies with Biden because trump is not a warmonger as bush and his lover Obama are.

remember  it was Bush who started the needless wars in the Mideast,not Biden,Bush started them and Obama expanded it and trump was putting a stop to it,now with another globalist in office again,the Mideast wars are  in operation again and Biden is getting obamas war machine reactivated again in Syria that he illegally started that trump ended while in office.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


No. It does not. The "people" don't even own the huts they live in. Everything is owned by the GOV'T. As will things here very soon.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

San Souci said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



What are you talking about?



*Syria's Regime Auctions Off Land Of The Displaced*








						Syria's Regime Auctions Off Land Of The Displaced
					

Syria's regime auctions off land of the displaced




					www.ibtimes.com
				



"*The land* auctions exploit displacement for economic benefit," said Diana Semaan, Amnesty's *Syria* researcher. Authorities, she said, are "seizing lands illegally and in violation of international ...
*Syria - Wikipedia*








						Syria - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Despite high levels of inequality in land ownership these reforms allowed for progress in redistribution of land from 1958 to 1961 than any other reforms in Syria's history, since independence. The first law passed (Law 134; passed 4 September 1958) in response to concern about peasant mobilization and expanding peasants' rights. [175]


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a reason the Neocons and Rhinos wanted the 47 year parasite Biden in:
> ...


 You are an idiot..........GW Bush was a puppet that went along with the PNAC plan as well as the Barrypuppet. Trump wanted not more war in the middle east. Pedo Joe is a zionist and admittedly so as well as being a jesuit and a stooge for the Vatican.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

JGalt said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Obama and Hillary had NOTHING to do with Syria..  Severe drought and sectarian plagued Syria from 2005 to the arrest of the schoolboys in 2011.


[PDF]*A Clean Break: A New Strategy for Securing the Realm*
www.dougfeith.com/docs/Clean_Break.pdf
A Clean Break:* A New Strategy for Securing the Realm.* Following is a report prepared by The Institute for Advanced Strategic and Political Studies’ "Study Group on a New Israeli Strategy Toward 2000." The main substantive ideas in this paper emerge from a discussion in which prominent opinion makers, including Richard Perle, James Colbert, Charles Fairbanks, Jr., …


*Page Count:* 6


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



The PNAC plan came straight out of Israel in 1996.



[PDF]*A Clean Break: A New Strategy for Securing the Realm*
www.dougfeith.com/docs/Clean_Break.pdf
A Clean Break:* A New Strategy for Securing the Realm.* Following is a report prepared by The Institute for Advanced Strategic and Political Studies’ "Study Group on a New Israeli Strategy Toward 2000." The main substantive ideas in this paper emerge from a discussion in which prominent opinion makers, including Richard Perle, James Colbert, Charles Fairbanks, Jr., …

*File Size:* 125KB
*Page Count:* 6


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 28, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Disagree, he was doing killing before becoming President. He murdered Trump in the polls.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

*A Clean Break: A New Strategy For Securing The Realm ...*








						A Clean Break: A New Strategy For Securing The Realm : Institute for Advanced Strategic and Political Studies : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Formulated in 1996 for then-Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu, the Clean Break report, prepared by an Institute for Advanced Strategic and Political...



					archive.org
				



A Clean Break: A New Strategy For Securing The Realm. Formulated in 1996 for then-Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu, the Clean Break report, prepared by an Institute for Advanced Strategic and Political Studies (IASPS) team headed by former Department of Defense senior official Richard Perle, has become known for its prescient statements regarding the 2003 …


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...







__





						Project for the New American Century - SourceWatch
					






					www.sourcewatch.org


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> *A Clean Break: A New Strategy For Securing The Realm ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





						Rob MacDougall
					

Two-Fisted Historian




					www.robmacdougall.org


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...



The next things are the stimulus cheques. Where are they?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> *A Clean Break: A New Strategy For Securing The Realm ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						The Project for a New American Century and the Age of Bioweapons: 20 Years of Psychological Terror
					

A little over 20 years ago, North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) conducted a military exercise that involved a “hypothetical scenario” of hijacked planes flying…




					www.strategic-culture.org


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Look at the PNAC signatories. Most are dual citizens and also  worked on Bibi's Clean Break Strategy.


*The Yinon Plan: A Continuation of British Strategy in the ...*


			https://abeldanger.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-yinon
		

...
Oct 01, 2014 · A Clean Break: A New Strategy for Securing the Realm is the full name of this 1996 Israel policy paper. In many regards, the U.S. is executing the objectives outlined in Tel Aviv's 1996 policy paper to secure the "realm." Moreover, the term "realm" implies the …


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




I am not denying that the PNAC plan wasn't part of the zionist plan but it goes a lot deeper than just Israel that was a product of the Balfour Declaration of 1917. What I am saying is that Biden is following the blueprint that was followed by the Bushpuppet and the Barrypuppet. At the end of the day, Biden isn't any different.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


  ISIS was simply an off-shoot of the CIA created mujahadeen that was armed to fight a proxy war against the USSR in 1979 in Afghanistan and even Zbigniew Brzezinski admitted as much and Osama Bin Laden aka "Tim Osman" was their operative. Barrypuppet and the Hildebeast are up to their necks in shit concerning the "ISIS" threat. Reference Scott Bennett, whose job it was to find whom was providing ISIS with the financial means to buy Toyota trucks and purchase uniforms. Syria and Russia had a plan to run a pipeline and it would have gone through the very area of Iraq that ISIS was "destabilizing".  Benghazi was all about shipping surface to air missiles from Libya after Gaddafi was taken care of to Syria to "fix' the other problem the robber barons had since they didn't control Syria.......i.e "part of the PNAC" plan.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



AQ was Deobandi.

ISIS was born in Camp Brucca Prison, Iraq in 2004.

LOLOL.. You sure are mixing your idiotic conspiracy theories.

Benghazi was a communication operation to identify  any of the Eastern tribes that would support reinstatement of the Idris Constitution.

I bet you believe all that BS about Gold Dinars and Central Banking.


----------



## struth (Feb 28, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Well....sure you can add Bush...but we were in the Middle East well before W Bush....


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Operation Mass Appeal was started in the UK to sell the war on Iraq in 1997-1998.

  Wherever Plumbly was assigned there were bombings.. You don't know much about the ME.

Read Clean Break Strategy.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Yes. They STARTED a War there, and allowed the JV team to become ISIS.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 28, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


No. Biden was hiding in his spider hole for 6 months. The MEDIA ran the DNC campaign. That is how Bezos won the election.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

San Souci said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



What on earth are you talking about?


San Souci said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



ISIS didn't show up in Syria for nearly 18 months after the civil war broke out in early 2011. Early 2013 ....


----------



## San Souci (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


And Obama -Clinton CAUSED that.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2021)

San Souci said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



You're some kind of magical thinker.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 28, 2021)

surada said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Does seem like Magic how many Democrats start wars. Even WW2 could have been avoided if FDR had not placed an Embargo on Japan. So what if they were kicking Chinas ass. How is that OUR business?


----------



## WTF19 (Feb 28, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> America once again has a president who protects America instead of protecting his wallet.
> 
> Thank you President Joseph Biden! (God's choice)


America once again has a president who harms America instead of protecting AMERICA
Thank you dementia/commie  beijing xiden


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 28, 2021)

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Trump - Defeats ISIS
> ...


Typical democrat brainwashed propoganda trying to deny the truth.


----------

